
Ask HN: How does your company manage passwords - bebopsbraunbaer
I just started at a new company and we have a lot of passwords for many different services &#x2F; sites &#x2F; things and so far i got an (password protected .. . ) excel sheet, several emails and a print out containing some of the passwords i need.<p>For the first week &quot;all&quot; i did was putting all these passwords into my pwdmanager (1password) , but what about the next guy?<p>How does your company manage passwords?
======
brudgers
[By posting this, I'm not going StackOverflow]

Potentially useful answers from HN'ers to recent similar questions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10564055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10564055)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10360480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10360480)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10221196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10221196)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9434963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9434963)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8866176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8866176)

------
troydavis
We've been using 1Password's new teams product:
[https://teams.1password.com/](https://teams.1password.com/)

For me, the critical aspect is that the clients (like 1Password itself) don't
trust the central password vault. Everything is encrypted on the client with
keys that the central store doesn't have:
[https://teams.1password.com/security/](https://teams.1password.com/security/)

------
softinio
This works well for us:

[https://lastpass.com/enterprise_overview.php](https://lastpass.com/enterprise_overview.php)

------
_mgr
Password State:
[http://www.clickstudios.com.au](http://www.clickstudios.com.au)

------
rcx1
We use enpass: [https://enpass.io/](https://enpass.io/)

------
borplk
in my opinion LastPass Enterprise is hands down the best solution you can get
(granular permissions, reporting, policy, shared passwords between accounts,
cross-platform sync/availability, 2factor, push password to users
automatically, identity providers, the list goes on)

